
Show HN: Tiny Suspender, a tiny tab suspender extension for Chrome - neurostimulant
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tiny-suspender/bbomjaikkcabgmfaomdichgcodnaeecf
======
neurostimulant
Tiny Suspender is almost similar with The Great Suspender extension: it
"suspends" background tabs to reduce Chrome's resource consumption. But it has
slightly different feature set and different implementation, as well as
focused on being as tiny as possible.

Source code is available here:
[https://github.com/arifwn/TinySuspender](https://github.com/arifwn/TinySuspender)

~~~
andersonmvd
> But it has slightly different feature set and different implementation, as
> well as focused on being as tiny as possible.

That's precisely what I wanted to know more, because I already use The Great
Suspender. You know, I usually blow my chrome with 50+ tabs, thus extensions
like these really save memory for me, although a tab is still a process from
what I understand and even in 'hibernated' mode it still consumes some memory.
Yours reduces it even more? If yes, by how much? Thank you

~~~
neurostimulant
Tiny Suspender has two hibernation mode. The default one is pretty similar
with The Great Suspender in which it replaces the page with a special
"suspension" page loaded from the extension assets. Chrome actually run these
"suspended" page under a single extension process, so if you have 50 suspended
tabs, they actually run under a single Tiny Suspender extension process, which
typically consume ~30-60mb of memory (sometime more, sometime less. Not sure
why) on osx.

The other mode is experimental and can be enabled from settings. It uses the
experimental Chrome tab discard API. This API has some limitations, and I
never actually measure the actual memory saving under this mode, but if what
chrome dev saying is true, it could potentially save even more memory.

~~~
andersonmvd
Thank you, I'll consider doing a benchmark later and I will be happy to switch
if the difference is significant :). Nonetheless congratulations on your
project!

~~~
neurostimulant
Thanks!

